# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  Dveloppez des activits personnalises sous Workflow Foundation [Tutoriel]

## Louis-Guillaume Morand

voir l'article




> Dans cet article, nous dcouvrirons comment tendre Workflow Foundation en crant des activits personnalises rutilisables et intgrant les mcanismes de Workflow Foundation, tels le designer ou encore les validations.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Merci Louis-Guillaume pour cet article trs professionnel !

Tu as des ides d'exemples contrt de domaines d'application ou cette technologies serais particulrement pertinente ?

Quelqu'un l' dj utilise dans un projet ?

 ::merci::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

alors je l'ai utilis dans tous mes derniers projets.
 premire vue, vu le travail de prise en main et la "simplicit" des workflows. j'ai cru qu'il tait "con" de le faire avec et que j'aurais pu moins me faire chier  le faire en full Web, depuis ma logique  moi  et sans m'embter avec WF.

sauf que je me suis rendu-compte que ca a plein d'avantage

1- ca te force  bien reprsenter ta logique et tes contraintes fonctionnelles

2- c'est facilement volutif le workflow sans modifier le code de l'appli. rajouter une tape a t quasi sans modification de mon appli hte

3- tu dois coder encore plus propre en reprsentant bien tout ton besoin fonctionnel applicatif et mtier dans une couche spar




quant aux exemples, c'est trs simple. ca peut aller du workflow des traders (faut pas croire qu'il y a un type de trader. il y a au moins 6 personnes qui agissent le long d'un "deal"). ensuite, galement des suivis de produits avec des saisis et validations par plusieurs personnes. le Wf permet pour chacun de n'afficher que les produits  son tape, et de grer dans le workflow l'envoi de mail aux personnes suivantes.

Vraiment j'aime bien. je ne pense pas maitriser toutes les ficelles et la version 4.0 va encore changer BCP de choses mais c'est un bon produit. trs simple, trs lger, qui ncessite de recoder pas mal de chose (le service de tracking ne me convenait pas par exemple) mais aprs, ca marche plutt pas mal
( part la persistance que je pousse  bout et qui me lche parfois  ::D: )

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Trs intrssant  ::ccool:: 

 ::merci::

----------

